# Look KG241



## ward101 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi there.
I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some information about the Look KG241.
I've not been able to find any user reviews or details(weight etc) about this bike anywhere.
I know it's an older model and it's made from carbon with alu lugs but thats about it.
I bought this from my friend last March,was riding a cheap Giant for a month before that, and it felt amazing to me.
As you can gather I'm a novice to the road bike scene, but I have learnt a lot in the past year.
I was thinking that I might upgrade the frame this year . I'm looking at the cheaper end of the Look market or older look frames on sale. I'm just not sure if it's worth changing over for any of the cheaper or older frames or if I would find any real difference.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ward101 said:


> Hi there.
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some information about the Look KG241.
> I've not been able to find any user reviews or details(weight etc) about this bike anywhere.
> I know it's an older model and it's made from carbon with alu lugs but thats about it.
> ...


The KG241 is basically the same frame as the new KG451. Your KG241 weighs within 100 grams of any high end LOOK(281,381,481,etc)except the new 555/585. It does have a 1" headtube and all the new LOOKs, except the 451, have a 1 1/8".

Personally I don't think you'd notice much of a difference unless you go with the new 555/585.


----------



## ward101 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Dave.
I think I might have to save up for some time before I could afford any of the new high end frames.
Thanks again.


----------

